# Metropolis Ark 1 Problem with choirs



## Dessiah (Oct 22, 2021)

Hey there everyone,

Maybe im posting on wrong place, today I was batch resaving and moving every library I have on external HDD, I moved everything, but my choirs in MA1 sing only aaaa and not anymore random words... I need some help on how to fix it, thanks in advance, ill delete the post later.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 22, 2021)

Hello,
The "aaa" are the Sustains! 
"words" are the Marcato short, long and Staccato.
Are you using the Multi or a Single Articulation patch?


----------



## Dessiah (Oct 23, 2021)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Hello,
> The "aaa" are the Sustains!
> "words" are the Marcato short, long and Staccato.
> Are you using the Multi or a Single Articulation patch?


I use multi articulation usualy, ohh i see, probably setting it to staccato will do the thing... Thanks for response


----------

